# So is Kabu happening then?



## onenameshelley (Jan 13, 2007)

A weeeny bit early but is Klub Kabu happening this year folks?? And will sparkles and Fizzer be there?? If the answer is yes then i shall be planning a trip to see you all, you lucky lucky peeps  x x x x 

Answers on a postcard to me please 

Ta

Shellsx x xx x


----------



## wiskey (Jan 13, 2007)

hasnt the thekla been sold/refurbed or something?


----------



## onenameshelley (Jan 13, 2007)

wiskey said:
			
		

> hasnt the thekla been sold/refurbed or something?




I dont know petal has it?? oohh no and there i was thinking i would be up in March as usual  

Hope the furry babies are well x


----------



## wiskey (Jan 13, 2007)

i've still got your heffalump 

they are currently asleep taking up two thirds of the sofa


----------



## wiskey (Jan 13, 2007)

ps the kabu site is still set for last year.


----------



## JTG (Jan 13, 2007)

Thekla's been refurbished, now called the 'Thekla Social' (bleurgh). Original venue was Malcolm X centre just round the corner from here, they only moved it to the Thekla last year because Malcolm X wouldn't let them have two rooms or something


----------



## Callie (Jan 13, 2007)

So is it on or not then dudes???


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 13, 2007)

I will try to find out form me mate who organises it, I totaly forgot about this!! And its really cheered me up I do hope its on.....

If it is, I got quite a bit of space,if out of towners need somewhere to stay!


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 14, 2007)

I'll deffo be there but I haven't spoken to the sparkly one for ages...well not properly anyhooo.


----------



## onenameshelley (Jan 14, 2007)

hmmm this is not sounding promising   I do hope its on and that everyone will be there it wont be the same otherwise all info gathered greatly appreciated.

Shellsx x x x


----------



## onenameshelley (Jan 14, 2007)

wiskey said:
			
		

> i've still got your heffalump
> 
> they are currently asleep taking up two thirds of the sofa




oh yeah forgot about that 

well thats what furry monsters are for, taking over your house and making you love them even more for doing so


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 14, 2007)

Ive just emailed them....


----------



## djbombscare (Jan 15, 2007)

we reckon that everyone should dress up this year if its on.

we need a theme though 






And a big no to a fucking clown theme   *shake fist*


----------



## Isambard (Jan 15, 2007)

Any date yet kiz?


----------



## Callie (Jan 15, 2007)

Animal theme!!!!!

everyone likes animals! I can make tails out of old pairs of tights, grrr!


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 15, 2007)

Animals are a great idea!

How about instead of coming completely dressed as an animal we just have a tail..then we can stick it down the back of our pants.

That's it! We can have a tail theme! Just think...fox tail, beaver tail, dove tail, peacock tail, scorpian tail,squirrel tail etc etc...oh what fun!

Just remember to remove it before you take a piss innit! 

we could all come in pig tails!

I know...I've had a hard day


----------



## onenameshelley (Jan 16, 2007)

I am not wearing a tail because i know what will happen i will get caught in a door or in a state i will accidentally wee on it, i will wear bunny ears because there is a smaller chance of disaster that way.

I do hope this is gonna happen then i will have even more things to look forward too


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 16, 2007)

actually, yer right shells, i'll probably pee on my tail or drag it through something icky, not too mention trying to pull it.  

Hmmm, ears sound good...or horns...or both!

I can see no reason why it wouldn't happen. We had a brilliant time last time!

Things have been so shit in 2006, for a lot of peeps, I think we need to get back into avin a larf innit! 


oh, I might try get some gases


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 16, 2007)

Ok I got an email form them at Kabu.......


FRIDAY 30TH MARCH@ THE BLUE MOUNTAIN WHOO HOOO!!!!


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi Kali

Yes, the venue has been booked but only last Friday, hence nothing on
website yet.

It's Fri 30 March 2007 at the Blue Mountain. 

We waited for an answer from the Thekla for a couple of months, but when
we finally got an answer it was 'no' - they've got regular nights on
Fri's and Sat's. 

We've heard good things about the Blue Mountain since it changed hands a
while back, from one of the Kabu DJs CatJane (who's involved in
Ripsnorter)... good friendly security, good bar staff etc. The outdoor
balcony will be open.

I've added your name to the Kabu mailing list. We're hoping to send
something out in the next week or two, which may be the above info or it
might be a bit more (DJs, which charity etc). I don't know as I'm only
the admin assistant (to Suzanne - def still involved).

Bye for now. Hello to Urban75'ers.

Pete
x


----------



## JTG (Jan 16, 2007)

Blue Mountain 

only a hop and a skip from where I sit at this very moment 

good news


----------



## djbombscare (Jan 17, 2007)

I just a reply off Jodie's fella which said the same thing


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 17, 2007)

Yay feking capital yay! 

Love it!

Can't wait to see the line up!


----------



## sparkling (Jan 17, 2007)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> A weeeny bit early but is Klub Kabu happening this year folks?? And will sparkles and Fizzer be there?? If the answer is yes then i shall be planning a trip to see you all, you lucky lucky peeps  x x x x
> 
> Answers on a postcard to me please
> 
> ...




ahhh I'm really touched Shells.  Not sure what I am doing in life gnerally let alone in March...I sort of feel as if all my sparkly bits have leaked out at the moment.


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 17, 2007)

sparkling said:
			
		

> ahhh I'm really touched Shells.  Not sure what I am doing in life gnerally let alone in March...I sort of feel as if all my sparkly bits have leaked out at the moment.



What you need is a touch of the old fizzsparkle fusion hon!

Come to Kabu! 

(((((sparkling))))))

xxxXXXxxx


----------



## Callie (Jan 17, 2007)

sparkling said:
			
		

> ahhh I'm really touched Shells.  Not sure what I am doing in life gnerally let alone in March...I sort of feel as if all my sparkly bits have leaked out at the moment.




awww ((((((((((((sparkling)))))))))))))) in that case I fink you NEEED to come to bristol so we can all give you lots of love and hugs and remind you wuvvly you are  xx


----------



## djbombscare (Jan 18, 2007)

sparkling said:
			
		

> ahhh I'm really touched Shells.  Not sure what I am doing in life gnerally let alone in March...I sort of feel as if all my sparkly bits have leaked out at the moment.




Hey you,

We'll get those sparkly bits to leak back in ya know.

I'll even come and get ya if I have to.

It will be fun we can all sing the going to bristol song together all the way there, listen to welsh radio etc. Fizz'll be right up for that  



OH GOD what have I just volunteered for, Essex to Bristol with both of em


It'll be fun



*puts head in hands*


----------



## sheek (Jan 22, 2007)

sparkling said:
			
		

> ahhh I'm really touched Shells.  Not sure what I am doing in life gnerally let alone in March...I sort of feel as if all my sparkly bits have leaked out at the moment.




welll YAAAY that this is happening, its in the diary in pink crayon. 

But  x squillion to here sparkles is feeling blue, i agree with fizz 2006 was a bad year for a lot of peeps and 2007 didnt start out too hot for me either but i think that a good night forgetting our troubles is a sound plan...pleaaase come out to play wont be the same*

Its that or i get the joy gum and the glitter out and get bumscare to hold you down while we re-sparkle you 


Psst by the way its me shells 


*please note this doesnt mean i dont hold everyone else in high esteem


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 22, 2007)

sheek said:
			
		

> Psst by the way its me shells



I was just thinking wtf is sheek? lol  


Yeah , we need to blow the 2006 cobwebs away and have a right good old fashioned silly giggle...only this time will peeps stop me from downing half a pint of absinthe before I'm about to go home...I do not fancy spewing up froth balls on the side of the road...it's so undignified


----------



## sheek (Jan 23, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> I was just thinking wtf is sheek? lol
> 
> 
> Yeah , we need to blow the 2006 cobwebs away and have a right good old fashioned silly giggle...only this time will peeps stop me from downing half a pint of absinthe before I'm about to go home...I do not fancy spewing up froth balls on the side of the road...it's so undignified




Yeah i know how cunning am I?    

ha ha ha so you really were fizzing then eh No Absinth for me either ta

Yes a good blow out is what we all need, lots of giggling, lots of being spangled, talking nonsense, dribbling on ourselves and then i demand that i am allowed to mong out in a chair afterwards at bristles before running away at the arse crack of dawn for a long and painful coach journey home, there is a tradition to maintain dammit! Ooh i wonder if we can pesuade Spacey to pop up too i miss him, in fact i miss all you guys  

*goes all misty eyed, realises its lip balm in her eyes*


----------



## wiskey (Jan 24, 2007)

we have space if anybody wants to come down from london or wherever. 

and according to my rota . . . 

 i'm not working!!!!!!


----------



## djbombscare (Jan 25, 2007)

sheek said:
			
		

> Ooh i wonder if we can pesuade Spacey to pop up too i miss him, in fact i miss all you guys
> 
> *goes all misty eyed, realises its lip balm in her eyes*



he's in GOA at the mo and aint coming back til April he said


----------



## sheek (Jan 25, 2007)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> he's in GOA at the mo and aint coming back til April he said




Yeah thats right etnea told me yesterday,  no spacey


----------



## djbombscare (Jan 26, 2007)

they're all gone meet up aren't they.


----------



## onenameshelley (Jan 26, 2007)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> they're all gone meet up aren't they.




Yeah apparently although not sure how etnea will like monsoon season which is rapidly approaching apparently


----------



## djbombscare (Jan 30, 2007)

Ah theres nowt like a little shower to cleanse the soul


----------



## sheek (Jan 31, 2007)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Ah theres nowt like a little shower to cleanse the soul




hmmm not sure about that myself i dont think even wellies would help.


----------



## Streathamite (Jan 31, 2007)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> A weeeny bit early but is Klub Kabu happening this year folks?? And will sparkles and Fizzer be there?? If the answer is yes then i shall be planning a trip to see you all, you lucky lucky peeps  x x x x
> 
> Answers on a postcard to me please
> 
> ...


and I will join you in the trip aaht west


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 1, 2007)

Yay jezza!!!!!!


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## Tank Girl (Feb 5, 2007)

wiskey said:
			
		

> we have space if anybody wants to come down from london or wherever.
> 
> and according to my rota . . .
> 
> i'm not working!!!!!!



can I have some space please?  I've had my arm twisted by fizzer


----------



## Callie (Feb 5, 2007)

YAY!!!!!!!!! I wuv spanky, I do.


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 5, 2007)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> can I have some space please?  I've had my arm twisted by fizzer



are you gonna bring the milesy with ya


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 6, 2007)

yay!!!! Kabu wiv da spanx!


----------



## Maggot (Feb 6, 2007)

I'd like to come along to this too!

It's been far too long since I been to Bristle.


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 6, 2007)

We've all mutated!

Be good to see ya again mate...maybe the lunnon crew can travel down on mass.

It's on a friday so we can all do some sight seeing whateva over the weekend?


----------



## space-hopper (Feb 8, 2007)

OH BUGGER i dont get back till end of april...oh well enjoy the party people and drink/drop one for me


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 8, 2007)

SPACEY. . yer in a hot foreign exotic place. .lovelly beaches gorgoeus ladies etc. And your still posting on urban.


Mate you've got way too much time on your hands


----------



## Streathamite (Feb 8, 2007)

space-hopper said:
			
		

> OH BUGGER i dont get back till end of april...oh well enjoy the party people and drink/drop one for me


what the bleedin 'ell are doing on a 'PUTER? oi! jesus! NOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## onenameshelley (Feb 11, 2007)

i am still coming along to this honest guv


----------



## Tank Girl (Feb 11, 2007)

you'd best be missus


----------



## Isambard (Feb 12, 2007)

Oi Oi Tanky, long time no see!


----------



## Maggot (Feb 13, 2007)

I'll put this on the calendar. 

Who can put me up/put up with me?


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 13, 2007)

Maggot said:
			
		

> I'll put this on the calendar.
> 
> Who can put me up/put up with me?




I have space for about 4 people-6 if masterdk1 goes elsewhere...be warned I am a 30 min walk from kabu,although I will be gettin a taxi....


----------



## Tank Girl (Feb 13, 2007)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Oi Oi Tanky, long time no see!



hello


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 13, 2007)

Bugger. Can't make it. Again. It's becoming annoying.


Hello to the Bris and South West crew again though


----------



## Tank Girl (Feb 13, 2007)

oh no, I was really hoping you and the missus would be going


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 13, 2007)

So was I me dear. 

Maybe I can bring the kids up on Sunday and we can all point and laugh at the funny people


----------



## Tank Girl (Feb 13, 2007)

cruel


----------



## electrogirl (Feb 13, 2007)

i'm gonna come to this! think kali will lamp me one if i don't!  plus it's only down the road so i can stumble home safely.


----------



## Reg in slippers (Feb 14, 2007)

..the friday after bloc...

ooooooffff


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## onenameshelley (Feb 14, 2007)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> you'd best be missus




sorry its taken me ages for me to realise you was talking to me. Yeah i am still going,  aint told the cabbage though its gonna be a suprise when i just dont come home one night


----------



## Maggot (Feb 14, 2007)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> I have space for about 4 people-6 if masterdk1 goes elsewhere...be warned I am a 30 min walk from kabu,although I will be gettin a taxi....


 So you're gonna jump in a taxi and leave me to walk?  

Cheers!


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 15, 2007)

Maggot said:
			
		

> So you're gonna jump in a taxi and leave me to walk?
> 
> Cheers!




Its cheaper to split the cost


----------



## Maggot (Mar 7, 2007)

Bump cos it's less than a month away!


----------



## Crispy (Mar 7, 2007)

You got two threads. Shall I merge them? Or leave them seperate to pad out the forum


----------



## Maggot (Mar 7, 2007)

Best leave them be. I only bumped this one cos no-one told me about the new one, and I don't go in the Bristle forum.


----------

